# Phone number for kindle support?



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I need the phone number for kindle support.I own a DX which is registered on my account I brought a kindle3G as a gift .This is for my daughter who dosent live with me so it will go on her account in her home.I thought I checked the gift box. But under manage your kindle it says register a new kindle.
So I emailed amazon and they said I have to deregister it So how do I deregister it when I never registered it on my computer .Am I suppose to but in the numbers on the back of the kindle and than deregister it that way? Very Confused


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Kindle Support: 1-866-321-8851

International Customers: 1-206-266-2992.



tiggeerrific said:


> So how do I deregister it when I never registered it on my computer .


On the Kindle - Menu - Deregister

Manage Your Kindle - Your Kindles - Deregister


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In Manage Your Kindle it _always_ says 'register a new kindle'. If you marked it as a gift it should not be registered anywhere. If you didn't it would be registered to the account from which you ordered it and be labeled, "Joe's 3rd Kindle" or whatever.


----------

